# Poljot movement quality



## AndyF (Jul 3, 2003)

Found this rather interesting article about the long term performance and quality of the Poljot 2614:





Don't think you would have to fork out $300 though!





This guy knows what he is talking about - just read his other articles.


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Very interesting article Andy although I think Neil might have something to say about the Rolex comparison.

When you read articles like this it makes you aware that one thing Quartz does not have over mechanical,(even the cheap and cheerful one featured in the article) is longevity.

Interesting thread Andy.

Hope to hear more from you.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Great article by Mr Odets.This is the famous or infamous Walt Odets,who wrote the article on the Explorer 1.He went into great detail on how poorly the movement was put together.He annoyed a lot of Rolex owners at the time,and we all know how volatile Rolex discussions get!!

Before anyone trys to shoot the messenger,I have owned many Rolex watches adding up into double figures so no complaints from me 

Alex


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2003)

Walt Odets seems to get great pleasure from attempting to trash Rolex watches, whilst I would agree no watch is perfect, he goes into precise detail on the Rolex movement and glosses over the fact that the jewels are badly fitted off centre in the Russian movement.

He says you can buy 8 of the Cornavins for one Rolex, I know which I'd rather have.

For some reason people hate Rolex watches and get a thrill when they can put them down even though Walt says the movement is obviously originally copied from a Rolex and will be like all Russian movements made from inferior metal to the original.

There is nothing unusual in finding pre-war Rolexes and other Swiss makes still running which have never had a service!

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't think people hate Rolex's Neil, but in general, many people think they are vastly overpriced and have a pop at them for that reason.

I like many Rolex myself, but remain unconvinced of their pricing policy. The watches themselves are very nice and if the prices were more realistic I don't think they would get half the comments ( bad ) that they do.

G.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2003)

I quite agree with you Garry.

Rolex is a very expensive watch that could be sold cheaper IMO

However all the time there are waiting lists on certain models and with others flying out the door they are unfortunately hardly going to cut the price

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

............Sad, but true.

G.


----------

